
Red Language: Answers to community questions - jesperlang
http://www.red-lang.org/2018/01/answers-to-community-questions.html
======
Turing_Machine
For those who (like me) hadn't seen the Red Language before, there's a lot to
like there:

[http://www.red-lang.org/p/about.html](http://www.red-lang.org/p/about.html)

Not having a baroque toolchain with fifty dependencies has in itself already
persuaded me to give it a try.

~~~
greggirwin
Welcome to Red @Turing_Machine! Baroque is fine for music, but not for tech.
:) It's funny how a certain feature will attract people to Red (and its
predecessor Rebol), but then you find so much more inside. I was the same way.
When I found Rebol, in 2001, it was the GUI system that hooked me. That's
still a great feature, of course, but it's the core language/format itself,
the datatypes, `parse`, and more that I miss when using other tools.

~~~
throwaway7645
I've seen you on the Rebol/Red forums...do you get paid to write Rebol?

~~~
greggirwin
I've made a living using Rebol for 16 years, with other things when I have to.
:^)

~~~
vram22
Ha ha, very cool. Then you must know Nick Antonaccio, who has too. Seen his
Rebol sites.

~~~
throwaway7645
I love his 60 bazillion sites. I've seen his stuff on lulu as well, but I
wished he went into more detail on some of the apps at times. I can mostly
follow along, but stuff like rebtris is pretty terse in a way (lot of
functionality in one spot).

~~~
vram22
Yes he has many sites. Some overlap among them, but still good. Agreed that
more detail would be good.

------
chickenfries
> Any plans to run a private NEO blockchain?

After visiting the NEO website I have no idea what it is supposed to be.

[https://neo.org/](https://neo.org/)

------
IshKebab
So how exactly do they plan to make money?

~~~
greggirwin
From what has been said publicly, the blockchain sub-project will help raise
funds to fuel development in the near term. Long term sustainability, and
value, will come from building products, services, and tools.

~~~
vram22
Good to know they won't be relying on blockchain alone for funding, at least
in the long term.

------
throwaway7645
I think Red could find some momentum with blockchain, but I'm not sure how
many people will go for yet another ICO, although I'm very ignorant in that
area. As long as they keep chugging along I'm happy though. One day I'd love
to be able to use Red for nearly all my computing needs.

